# How Can I remove the Grid line in Window?



## 5taehoon (Feb 16, 2011)

How Can I remove the Grid line in Window?

I ordered 19 windows from Cascade last week with grid option.

(I now realized that Cascade is not that good quality:wink

and once we installed all windows the grid option look busy and bugging me.

Anyone have any opinions how to remove the grid line in window? without breaking glass?

Thanks..


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Call Cascade................:yes:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

5taehoon said:


> How Can I remove the Grid line in Window?
> 
> I ordered 19 windows from Cascade last week with grid option.
> 
> ...


No, there is no option other than new glass that will (with replacement labor) cost the as much as your original order.

Call them fast, first thing in the morning and cancel the order. I’ll give you a 50/50 chance.

Good luck.


----------



## 5taehoon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks.. I wonder If I can refund it... =(


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The divided light is glued on with VHB (Very High Bond) tape. That ain't coming off.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they gbg (grids between glass) or sdl (simulated divided lite)? If Sdl, it's doable, even though you probably paid up the nose for them. If gbg, as mentioned, you'll need to replace either all of the ig's or the sashes. Not a cheap proposition.


----------

